# 2 HD units avaliable for Lifetime



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

I was thinking of listing the 2 units on Ebay or Craigslist but I thought I would first check to see if anyone here wanted one of the units or both. 

I have 2 Tivo HD units. Both were originally activated in January of 2009. Both units are in perfect shape with not a mark on either one. Tivo said that I could get $99 lifetime deal on them. I can either put the lifetime on myself or someone can buy the unit(s) and put the lifetime on the unit yourself. I would of course help the buyer with either. The boxes come with remote, power cable, component cables. 

I would like to clear $235 on each unit which would include the cost of the lifetime. Plus $15 shipping on each. I know they are going for more than that on Ebay but this would be easier and I would save the Ebay fees.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

my concern is if i could apply the $99 lifetime to my account. you are eligible but it doesn't mean all of us are. might be better if you added lifetime to those units before you sold. just my opinion.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have no issue adding the lifetime to the units prior to selling them but wanted to give the option to the buyer. I just didn't want to lifetime them if nobody wanted them.


----------



## oregonman (Jul 1, 2002)

dave13077 said:


> I have no issue adding the lifetime to the units prior to selling them but wanted to give the option to the buyer. I just didn't want to lifetime them if nobody wanted them.


I wouldn't hesitate to put the $99 lifetime on them if I were you. They are worth next to nothing without it and probably more than the $235 you are looking to get with it.


----------



## tilolo76 (Apr 15, 2012)

I looking for a unit with lifetime to get my parent in the 21st century. I'm interested if you still selling. I will only deal through secure pay systems like paypal. I could potentially take both off your hand if the price is right. Shoot me an email to discuss it.


----------



## bonthomme (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Dave, 

If you still have (at least) one of the units, drop me a line. I'm interested as well.


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

either of the units still available?


----------

